# Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni



## Kel (10. Juni 2017)

*Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Mein UX430UQ / UX3430UQ was gestern angekommen ist hat Coil Whine vom feinsten .
Hört man selbst noch laut und deutlich wenn man davor sitzt .............

Und das Drecksding kostet 1050€ bei Campuspoint, geht entweder direkt an den Händler zurück oder Gewährleistung, je nachdem ob sie ihren Müll reparieren.

Was ich suche:

MUSS guter 13-14 Zoll Bildschirm IPS matt
MUSS Full-HD-Auflösung oder mehr
unter 1,4kg
Akkulaufzeit 8+ Stunden
MUSS 8GB RAM
MUSS 256+ SSD
mindestens 1x USB-C und MUSS 1x USB 3.1
MUSS Dualcore Kabylake
beleuchtete Tastatur
MUSS bis 1000€
MUSS kein Coil Whine (also kein XPS 13)
MUSS leise
 MUSS keine nicht abschaltbare automatische Helligkeitsregelung (also kein XPS13)

Falls jemand was hat immer her damit .


----------



## airXgamer (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Gibts nicht.

Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 13", Display-Größe bis 14.9", Display-Auflösung ab 1920x1080, Display-Typ: IPS, Codename Intel: Kaby Lake, RAM: ab 8GB, Festplattentyp: SSD, SSD-Kapazität: ab 240GB, USB-C gesamt: ab 1x, USB 3.1 gesamt: ab 1x, Akku-Lauf

Das sind alle deine "will haben" Faktoren.
Wie du selber siehst geht es da ab 1050Euro aufwärts.


----------



## Kel (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Wie du selber siehst geht es da ab 1050Euro aufwärts.



Meine Anforderungen sind doch jetzt wirklich nicht überzogen ... eher unteres Mittelmaß .
Wieso muss ich für sowas 1050+€ hinblättern?


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Weil es in Kombination eben kostet. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Kel schrieb:


> Meine Anforderungen sind doch jetzt wirklich nicht überzogen ... eher unteres Mittelmaß .
> Wieso muss ich für sowas 1050+€ hinblättern?



1,3Kg ist extrem leicht für ein Notebook in der Größe. Das allein dürfte schon viel ausmachen.

Beleuchtete Tastaturen sind nach wie vor nicht Standard und meist nur bei hochpreisigen Modellen zu finden.

1080p Displays gibts genug, höhere Auflösungen sind jedoch noch sehr teuer.

8+ Stunden Akkulaufzeit setzen einen großen Akku voraus. Das beißt sich ganz böse mit den 1,3Kg Maximalgewicht ... 


Wie wäre es, wenn du diese Randbedingungen auflöst? 


Meine Empfehlung:
Acer Swift 5 (SF514-51-557Q) Intel Core i5-7200U 8GB 256GB SSD Full-HD IPS Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Das Acer Swift 5 erfüllt alle Bedingungen außer der beleuchteten Tastatur und dem entspiegelten Display für 850€.



Lenovo ThinkPad E470, FullHD, i5, 8 GB RAM, 256 GB SSD, bei notebooksbilliger.de
Oder ein Thinkpad 470 für 700€, das ist etwas schwerer und auch keine beleuchtete Tastatur ...  gibts mit separater Grafikkarte und ohne. +


Acer TravelMate P449-M-54MU Intel Core i5-6200 8GB 256GB SSD Full-HD Windows 7+10 Pro bei notebooksbilliger.de
Das Acer Travelmate für 684€ erfüllt alle Ansprüche, wiegt dafür aber satte 1,8Kg.



Die günstigsten Laptops die deine Anforderungen fast erfüllen:
Asus UX3410UA-GV080T Zenbook / 14" Full-HD / Intel Core i5-7200U / 8G RAM / 256GB SDD / Windows 10 / Intel HD Graphics bei notebooksbilliger.de
Asus, 888€, 1,4Kg

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+thinkpad+13++full+hd++i5++8+gb+ram++256+gb+ssd+
Thinkpad 13, 899€, 1,44Kg


Alle Anforderungen erfüllt:
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus+pro+b9440ua+gv0100t
Asus Pro, 1072€


https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/der+duennste+laptop+der+welt+hp+spectre+pro+13+g1
HP Spectre Pro 13 G1, 1188€


https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/dell+xps+13+9360+3707
Dell XPS13, 1289€


https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+thinkpad+x1+carbon+3gen
Thinkpad X1 Carbon, 1299€


Aus der letzten Kategorie würde ich das X1 Carbon oder den XPS13 nehmen. Die anderen wären mir da nicht hochwertig genug.


----------



## Kel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Beleuchtete Tastaturen sind nach wie vor nicht Standard und meist nur bei hochpreisigen Modellen zu finden.



900-1000€ ist hochpreisig.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung:
> Acer Swift 5 (SF514-51-557Q
> Das Acer Swift 5 erfüllt alle Bedingungen außer der beleuchteten Tastatur und dem* entspiegelten Display* für 850€.



Tut mir leid aber einen Schminkspiegel hol ich mir nicht, damit kann ich nicht arbeiten wenn Licht drauf fällt und im Dunkeln sitze ich nicht.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Thinkpad 470 für 700€, das ist etwas schwerer und auch keine beleuchtete Tastatur ...  gibts mit separater Grafikkarte und ohne.
> 
> Acer TravelMate P449-M-54MU
> Das Acer Travelmate für 684€ erfüllt alle Ansprüche, wiegt dafür aber satte 1,8Kg.



Das Ding ist für die Uni, in meinem Rucksack. Da kommen mir keine 2Kilo (Ladegerät + Maus) auf den Rücken.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dell XPS13, 1289€


"Mein UX430UQ / UX3430UQ was gestern angekommen ist hat Coil Whine vom feinsten"

Und dann empfiehlst du mir ein XPS 13?? EIne Modellreihe die Coil Whine ohne Ende hat und eine nicht abschaltbare automatische Displayabdunkelung?



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Thinkpad X1 Carbon, 1299€


30% über dem Maximalbudget.

Du knallst mir hier einfach Laptops hin ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne Testberichte zu kennen, geizhals.de bedienen kann ich auch, ich suche nach hochwertigen Geräten, keinem Coil Whine XPS 13-Scheißgerät oder einem 1,8 Kilo Notebook wenn ich es jeden Tag mit mir rumtrage .

Hast du zu den Geräten überhaupt Testberichte gelesen? Würde mich wundern wenn.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Nein, 1000€ ist nicht hochpreisig, sondern einfach Mittelklasse bis gehobene Mittelklasse. 
Wenn du GH bedienen kann, warum fragst du dann hier nach den Kriterien? Denn die meisten nutzen Geizhals um die Produkte zu finden und in der Regel bekommt man da mit denselben Filtern auch dieselben Produkte angezeigt. 
Für dein Budget bekommst du eben deine geforderten Kritierien nicht, da musst noch ein paar hundert Euro mehr investieren, ist eben so. 
Und niemand wird hier vermutlich 10-20 Testberichte lesen, sondern die genannten Exemplare sind einfach nur Vorschläge. Die Leute machen das gratis und haben nicht unendlich viel Zeit. Die Kaufentscheidung musst du selbst treffen. 
Aber momentan spießen sich deine Kritierien mit dem Preis. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## extremeDsgn (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Kel schrieb:


> 900-1000€ ist hochpreisig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schalt mal erst einen Gang runter. Er will dir nur helfen und hat Empfehlungen angegeben. Sollen wir für dich Geräte herzaubern, die einfach zu deinem genannten Budget und den Anforderungen schlicht nicht existieren auf dem Markt?


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Hast du schonmal ein mehr wie 1,3kg schweres Notebook genutzt oder beziehst du den Wunsch nach einem solch geringen Gewicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Erfahrungen? 

Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber mit bis zu 2kg würdest du die Auswahl vermutlich deutlich erhöhen - und wirklich schwer sind 2kg auch im Alltag nicht. Eine typische Schultasche eines Grundschülers wiegt da deutlich mehr... Mir fällt es da immer mächtig schwer, sich den Nutzer nicht als Spargeltarzan vorzustellen.  Und die Netzteile solcher 08/15-Notebooks wiegen mittlerweile kaum noch etwas -  ne Maus ist sowieso Fliegenschiss.

Es wurden dir ja nun genug Notebooks genannt, welche deine Anforderungen erfüllen. Entweder musst du Kompromisse eingehen oder das Budget erhöhen, aber die Kombination aller deiner Anforderungen bedeutet eine Klasse von Notebooks, wo 1000€ tatsächlich nur Mittelmaß sind.

Das Acer Travelmate P449 und das Lenovo Thinkpad 13 wären aus den bisher genannten Vorschlägen meine Tipps... Wiegen jetzt mit 1,4-1,5kg auch nicht wahnsinnig viel mehr, erfüllen aber die sonstigen Anforderungen...
Test Lenovo ThinkPad 13 Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Acer TravelMate P449-M-7407 Notebook Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

... besonders hinsichtlich der realen Akkulaufzeit. Ich würde dir zum Thinkpad 13 raten, da die Kaby Lake-iGP die bessere Multimedia-Unterstützung hat (u.A. VP9- und HEVC 4K 10Bit).


----------



## Körschgen (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Kel schrieb:


> .....
> Und dann empfiehlst du mir ein XPS 13?? EIne Modellreihe die Coil Whine ohne Ende hat und eine nicht abschaltbare automatische Displayabdunkelung?
> 
> 
> ...





Wenn du alles besser weisst, wieso fragst du dann hier.

Mag ja sein, dass du dich über den Fehlkauf ärgerst, das brauchst du aber nicht hier rauslassen.

Wenn du nicht mehr ausgeben willst, dann hast du halt pech.


Ein besseres Gerät als den XPS wirst du wohl kaum finden, besonders bei dem Preisbereich.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Kel schrieb:


> 900-1000€ ist hochpreisig.


Nein, das würde ich als obere Mittelklasse einstufen. 


Kel schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber einen Schminkspiegel hol ich mir nicht, damit kann ich nicht arbeiten wenn Licht drauf fällt und im Dunkeln sitze ich nicht.


Ich persönlich weiß auch nicht warum die noch jemand baut ...   aber das Modell kam relativ nah an deine Anforderungen zu einem sehr günstigen Preis, deshalb steht es da.


Kel schrieb:


> Das Ding ist für die Uni, in meinem Rucksack. Da kommen mir keine 2Kilo (Ladegerät + Maus) auf den Rücken.


Dann kauf dir etwas kleineres.  Ein gebrauchtes Thinkpad der X-Serie erfüllt alle Anforderungen, ist aber nur 12,5" groß.
Für ein neues wird wohl dein Budget nicht reichen ...


Kel schrieb:


> "Mein UX430UQ / UX3430UQ was gestern angekommen ist hat Coil Whine vom feinsten"
> 
> Und dann empfiehlst du mir ein XPS 13?? EIne Modellreihe die Coil Whine ohne Ende hat und eine nicht abschaltbare automatische Displayabdunkelung?


Die XPS13 sind mit die besten Ultrabooks auf dem Markt. 

Spulenfiepen kannst du bei jedem Gerät haben. 


Kel schrieb:


> 30% über dem Maximalbudget.


Wie schon oben gesagt:  Entweder du erweiterst dein Budget, oder du schraubst deine Anforderungen zurück.


Kel schrieb:


> Du knallst mir hier einfach Laptops hin ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne Testberichte zu kennen, geizhals.de bedienen kann ich auch, ich suche nach hochwertigen Geräten, keinem Coil Whine XPS 13-Scheißgerät oder einem 1,8 Kilo Notebook wenn ich es jeden Tag mit mir rumtrage .
> 
> Hast du zu den Geräten überhaupt Testberichte gelesen? Würde mich wundern wenn.


Weißt du was, dir empfehle ich überhaupt kein Notebook, dir empfehle ich einen guten Ergotherapeuten zur Steigerung deiner Sozialkompetenz und eine Anmeldung im Fitnesstudio, damit du auch 1,4Kg hochheben kannst.



Nachtrag:

Nein, ich habe nicht alle Testberichte von allen Laptops auf dem Markt gelesen. Das wäre auch kein sinnvolles Vorgehen.
Allerdings habe ich mit den meisten Serien auf dem Markt schon Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Es geht hier nicht darum, dass wir für dich entscheiden welchen Laptop du kaufst.  Wir versuchen hier zu beraten. Wenn die Auswahl auf wenige Modelle eingeschränkt ist, kann man dann mit dem Lesen von Testberichten anfangen.
Das werde ich aber nicht für dich machen, es sei denn du engagierst mich als Berater.


Ich kann hier nur nochmal meine Aussage von weiter oben wiederholen: Du möchtest ein Notebook der Mittelklasse haben, mit entsprechendem Preis.  Du hast Recht, ein Dualcore mit 8GB RAM, einer SSD und einem 1080p Display ist heute eine normale Mittelklasse Ausstattung.
Allerdings hast du dann sehr hohe Erwartungen an die Nebenausstattung, wie zB das sehr geringe Gewicht, die lange Akkulaufzeit und die beleuchtete Tastatur. Das sind alles Dinge, die gerade in der Mittelklasse häufig nicht verbaut werden um den Preis etwas zu senken.  Alles zusammen findet man nur bei hochwertigeren Laptops.


Wenn dein Budget nicht reicht, kann ich einige Modelle auch als Gebrauchtware empfehlen.  Insbesondere Thinkpads, die für Langlebigkeit ausgelegt sind und massenhaften in technischen Unternehmen eingesetzt werden, findet man sehr gut und günstig als Leasingrückläufer im Internet. Diese sind meist vollständig getestet und refurbished worden, und bieten ein unschlagbares Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Meistens gibt es auch noch ein Jahr Händler-Garantie.


----------



## Kel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal ein mehr wie 1,3kg schweres Notebook genutzt oder beziehst du den Wunsch nach einem solch geringen Gewicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Erfahrungen?



2 Notebooks mit 2-2,2kg, also Erfahrung.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber mit bis zu 2kg würdest du die Auswahl vermutlich deutlich erhöhen - und wirklich schwer sind 2kg auch im Alltag nicht. Eine typische Schultasche eines Grundschülers wiegt da deutlich mehr...



Ich bin kein Schüler und 2kg sind viel zu viel, ich trage das Ding 6 Stunden am Tag auf meinem Rücken + 40 Minuten Fußweg hin und zurück und der Laptop ist nicht das einzige was ich mit mir rumtrage, 1-2 Liter Wasser, Heft zum mitschreiben etc. und im Sommer dann schön verschwitzter Rücken wegen dem dicken Notebook, nein Danke.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es wurden dir ja nun genug Notebooks genannt, welche deine Anforderungen erfüllen.


Keins davon erfüllt die Anforderungen, das ist doch das Problem.

1,8kg, Coil Whine, spiegelndes Display, 30% über Maximalpreis, nennst du das Anforderungen erfüllt?




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Entweder musst du Kompromisse eingehen oder das Budget erhöhen, aber die Kombination aller deiner Anforderungen bedeutet eine Klasse von Notebooks, wo 1000€ tatsächlich nur Mittelmaß sind.


Gut, dann werde ich mir überlegen müssen ob ich mein Budget erhöhe.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Acer Travelmate P449 und das Lenovo Thinkpad 13 wären aus den bisher genannten Vorschlägen meine Tipps... Wiegen jetzt mit 1,4-1,5kg auch nicht wahnsinnig viel mehr, erfüllen aber die sonstigen Anforderungen...
> Test Lenovo ThinkPad 13 Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> Acer TravelMate P449-M-7407 Notebook Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews
> 
> ... besonders hinsichtlich der realen Akkulaufzeit. Ich würde dir zum Thinkpad 13 raten, da die Kaby Lake-iGP die bessere Multimedia-Unterstützung hat (u.A. VP9- und HEVC 4K 10Bit).


Das Acer wiegt 2kg .... ernsthaft?
Kein Kabylake = *******. Steht aber auch so im Anfangspost.
Die 7er-Reihe ist jetzt nicht erst seit gesten draussen, keine H265-Hardwareunterstützung = nein.


----------



## Kel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die XPS13 sind mit die besten Ultrabooks auf dem Markt.


Extrem lautes Spulenfiepen (wir reden hier von deutlich hörber einen halben Meter vom Gerät entfernt) und eine nicht abschaltbare automatische Helligkeitsregelung .

Tut mir leid, aber "beste" ist für mich etwas anderes. Der Rest des XPS 13 / 15 mag ja ansonsten perfekt sein aber ich brauche kein Gerät mit dem ich in der Bibliothek nicht arbeiten kann und das kann ich mit dem XPS 13 nicht (hatte schonmal eins längere Zeit zur Verfügung).



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn dein Budget nicht reicht, kann ich einige Modelle auch als Gebrauchtware empfehlen.  Insbesondere Thinkpads, die für Langlebigkeit ausgelegt sind und massenhaften in technischen Unternehmen eingesetzt werden, findet man sehr gut und günstig als Leasingrückläufer im Internet. Diese sind meist vollständig getestet und refurbished worden, und bieten ein unschlagbares Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Meistens gibt es auch noch ein Jahr Händler-Garantie.


Sind die Akkus dort neu? Gebrauchtware stehe ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber da Akkus extrem schnell altern, wenn die bei den Händlern gegen neue Originalakkus getauscht werden stehe ich dieser Idee offen gegenüber.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



> Ich bin kein Schüler und 2kg sind viel zu viel, ich trage das Ding 6 Stunden am Tag auf meinem Rücken + 40 Minuten Fußweg hin und zurück und der Laptop ist nicht das einzige was ich mit mir rumtrage, 1-2 Liter Wasser, Heft zum mitschreiben etc. und im Sommer dann schön verschwitzter Rücken wegen dem dicken Notebook, nein Danke.



Mein Tipp: Eine Umhängetasche... 
Ich hab da mein Convertible-Tablet drinnen, Schreibzeugs und eine 1,5 Liter Wasserflasche. Die Tasche hängt dir eher auf Höhe unterer Rücken, Gesäß, oder nur seitlich. 

Wenn du dicke Ordner mitschleppen musst ist sowas vielleicht nichts, aber ich finde sowas weitaus angenehmer. Ich verstehe deine Problematik schon, aber 6 Stunden am Rücken tragen? Was ist das für ein Studium?^^


----------



## Kel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Eine Umhängetasche...


Einseitige Schulterbelastung, eher nichts für mich.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Problematik schon, aber 6 Stunden am Rücken tragen? Was ist das für ein Studium?^^


40 Minuten Fußweg pro Tag für Hin + Zurück (gibt keine Ubahn oder Bahn oder Bus bzw. wenn ich zum Bus laufe bin ich 5 Minuten später auch an der Uni wenn ich stattdessen zu Fuß gehe).
Verschiedene Campusbereiche die auch nochmal 10-15 Minuten zu Fuß entfernt sind (+ Rückweg), dazu Mensagebäude inklusive Treppen hoch und runter und zwischendurch nochmal zu Aldi (10 Minuten) für Wasser weil es im Unicafe 1,20€ kostet für 1 Liter anstatt 0,20€ für 1,5L.

Und dann noch 20 Minuten zum Büro wo ich meinen Laptop auch mitnehmen muss damit ich ihn später für die Seminare dabei hab wenn ich wieder zurück zur Uni fahre/laufe (je nach Uhrzeit und ob ein Bus kommt, Arbeit ist genau entgegengesetzt zur Uni, da lohnt sich der Bus schon).

Da kommt schon einiges zusammen. Und Fahrrad ist nicht weil meins mir schon 2x geklaut wurde trotz Schloss und allem und alle 6 Monate ein neues Fahrrad irgendwie doch ins Geld geht. Aber selbst mit Fahrrad sind 2kg auf dem Rücken unglaublich viel, vor allem im Sommer, hatte jedesmal einen vollgeschwitzten Rücken als ich mein 2kg-Notebook mitgenommen habe, darauf hab ich überhaupt keine Lust mehr.

6 Stunden sind wohl übertrieben aber 3 Stunden Fußweg lauf ich schon jeden Tag hin und her und das ganze dann noch bei 25° im Sommer, da sind 2kg extra auf dem Rücken mein Tod.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

So wie ich das sehe hast du genau 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder das Budget erhöhen oder eben Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen. Für 1000€ wirst du nunmal nicht die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau finden, die User hier können leider nicht zaubern.


----------



## amdahl (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

LG Gram 13.
Das ist soweit ich weiß in Europa noch nicht direkt erhältlich was sich wohl auch nicht ändern wird wenn man die Gepflogenheiten bei LG kennt. Bei Amazon US gibt es das gerade ab 899$. Mit Einfuhrumsatzsteuer wären das ziemlich genau 1000€.
Die ganzen Problemchen die man sich mit einem Importgerät einhandelt hängen da leider mit dran.


----------



## a160 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Ich hab keine Empfehlungen für dich in Sachen Laptop und selbst wenn ich welche hätte, würde ich sie DIR nicht mitteilen. Arbeite mal ein wenig an deinen Umgangsformen und deinem Umgangston...

Ich studier selber und hab ein 1,8 Kilo Laptop dabei, dazu Maus, 1,5 Liter Wasser, Schreibblock, Skripte, Unterlagen, Schreibzeug und teilweise noch jede Menge Zeichenmaterial. Zusammen komme ich da locker auf 7-8 Kilo aufm Rücken, jeden Tag. Ohne Probleme und ohne Rückenschmerzen. Fitnessstudio hilft und vor allem ein GESCHEITER Rucksack und die RICHTIGE Haltung. Vielleicht solltest du dich da mal informieren und etwas Geld investieren, dann hast du im Sommer bei Infernalischen 25 Grad kein verschwitzten Rücken....


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Wie wäre es mit dem Thinkpad 13?  Das wiegt 1,44Kg, also nur geringfügig über deinem Zielwert ...   ich denke 140g machen nicht so viel aus.

Ansonsten erfüllt es alle Anforderungen, ist unterm Budget und vermutlich eins der langlebigsten Modelle die du finden wirst.


Bezüglich gebrauchter Laptops und Akkus: Diese werden meist nicht ersetzt, da die Händler nicht viel Geld darein investieren wollen. Man bekommt aber alle Original-Akkus für Thinkpads problemlos im Internet, auch für ältere Modelle.


Ich bin selbst sehr viel unterwegs, vermutlich mehr als du. Ich nutze derzeit ein Thinkpad X230 und ein X250.  Ich denke dass das für meinen Einsatz die besten Geräte sind.

Bezüglich Gewicht: Mit beiden Laptops und Nahrung für den Tag (besonders Wasser ... ), Büromaterialien und dem üblichen Kram an Überlebensausrüstung (wasserdichte Verpackung für mich und mein Gepäck, diverser Kleinkram)  benötigt man auf jeden Fall einen guten Rucksack. Was dir hier am besten passt musst du natürlich selbst herausfinden.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Kel schrieb:


> Extrem lautes Spulenfiepen (wir reden hier von deutlich hörber einen halben Meter vom Gerät entfernt) und eine nicht abschaltbare automatische Helligkeitsregelung .



Spulenfiepen kommt aber meistens vom Netzteil und ist bei jedem Modell unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt. Ein anderes kann also auch gar kein Spulenfiepen haben.


----------



## airXgamer (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Ich mach dir mal einen unkonventionellen Vorschlag:

Du kaufst dir ein leichtes Schrottbook für die Uni: Produktvergleich Lenovo IdeaPad 100S-11IBY blau, Odys Trendbook 14 Pro, Lenovo Ideapad 110S-11IBR grau, Celeron N3060, 2GB RAM, 32GB Flash (80WG005UGE), ASUS EeeBook X205TA-FD0060TS weiß, ASUS EeeBook X206HA-FD0051T weiß | Geizhals Deutschland
Irgendwie so was. Gewicht um 1 kg, Akku relativ groß, bevorzugt 11", erwartete Lebensdauer um die 2 - 4 Jahre. Ich empfehle Linux, Windows 10 läuft auf den Kisten nicht wirklich gut. 
Das Teil kannst du den ganzen Tag durch die Uni schleppen.

Und dann kaufst du dir so was hier: 20H6S00000, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) E570 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen für deine Unibude zum tippen, surfen, Filme schauen. Alternativ ein Tower in der Preiskategorie.

Damit kommst du insgesamt auf 1100 Euro und hast eine ordentliche Basis mit zwei Geräten.


----------



## Klutten (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Kel schrieb:


> Extrem lautes Spulenfiepen (wir reden hier von deutlich hörber einen halben Meter vom Gerät entfernt) und eine nicht abschaltbare automatische Helligkeitsregelung .
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber "beste" ist für mich etwas anderes. Der Rest des XPS 13 / 15 mag ja ansonsten perfekt sein aber ich brauche kein Gerät mit dem ich in der Bibliothek nicht arbeiten kann und das kann ich mit dem XPS 13 nicht (hatte schonmal eins längere Zeit zur Verfügung).





Kel schrieb:


> Und dann empfiehlst du mir ein XPS 13?? EIne Modellreihe die Coil Whine ohne Ende hat und eine nicht abschaltbare automatische Displayabdunkelung?



Bist du dir sicher, dass du vom aktuellen XPS 13 redest? 

Ich habe so ein Ding in maximaler Ausbaustufe seit dem ersten Tag der Lieferbarkeit und habe es seitdem nicht gehört. Das Ding ist absolut lautlos und zu keiner Zeit im Alltag wahrnehmbar. Wenn ich mein Ohr direkt auf die Tastatur lege, vernehme ich ein leises Knistern - mehr aber auch nicht. Man soll ja auch damit arbeiten und nicht darauf schlafen. Die Akkulaufzeit ist bei mir mit ~8+ Std. sehr gut und die Helligkeitsregelung funktioniert auch wie bei jedem anderen Notebook ...Windows hilft. 

Du bekommst eigentlich einen perfekten Begleiter auf optischem Niveau Apples zu einem geringeren Preis ...und Windows. Was will man mehr? Deine Präferenzen scheinen aber etwas veschoben. Mein Maschinenbaustudium habe ich mit einem Dell X1 (1kg) und 1 GHz-Prozessor ohne jegliche Einschränkungen absolviert, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Damit kommst du insgesamt auf 1100 Euro und hast eine ordentliche Basis mit zwei Geräten.



Eine ordentliche Basis zum Arbeiten würde zumindest einen 22" Monitor und eine normalgroße Tastatur beinhalten.
Zwei Notebooks macht keinen Sinn.

Die beste Kombination ist Notebook/Convertible 10-14" + günstiger Desktoprechner mit großen Bildschirm.
Für die Sparfüchse nur kleines Notebook + großer Monitor.

Ich würd ja den nehmen:
HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m5-6Y54, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (V1C37EA#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Den Mehrwert Skylake gegenüber Kabylake ist vernachlässigbar.
Test HP EliteBook Folio G1 Subnotebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## NoxiHH (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Also neben deiner Umgangsform hier im Forum würde ich dir raten tausch das Teil doch erstmal einfach um hast doch 14 Tage min. Rückgaberecht.
Spulenfiepen und auch das zirpen bei m2 Platten kann immer mal vorkommen und wenn es dich extrem stört und so krass ausgeprägt ist wie du es beschreibst hast du halt einfach eine schlechte Fertigung erwischt.

Wir haben XPS 13 seit längerer Zeit im Einsatz und sind begeistert.  Hier meldet sich unter Last gelegentlich mal die M.2 Platte und wenn man das Ohr auf die Tastatur legt hört man auch mal den Prozessor minimal fiepen, ist aber im normalen Gebraucht beides nicht störend Wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Kel (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Ich mach dir mal einen unkonventionellen Vorschlag:
> 
> Du kaufst dir ein leichtes Schrottbook für die Uni: Produktvergleich Lenovo IdeaPad 100S-11IBY blau, Odys Trendbook 14 Pro, Lenovo Ideapad 110S-11IBR grau, Celeron N3060, 2GB RAM, 32GB Flash (80WG005UGE), ASUS EeeBook X205TA-FD0060TS weiß, ASUS EeeBook X206HA-FD0051T weiß | Geizhals Deutschland
> Irgendwie so was. Gewicht um 1 kg, Akku relativ groß, bevorzugt 11", erwartete Lebensdauer um die 2 - 4 Jahre. Ich empfehle Linux, Windows 10 läuft auf den Kisten nicht wirklich gut.
> Das Teil kannst du den ganzen Tag durch die Uni schleppen.



Linux hat eine beschissene Akkulaufzeit und kommt mir auf kein Notebook mehr. 2Gb Ram frisst Gephi schon im Leerlauf, ich habe nicht ohne Grund 8GB angegeben.
11'' zum stundenlangen arbeiten ist natürlich auch sehr intelligent.
32GB hat allein mein Owncloud-Ordner .
Kein USB3.0 = keine USB-Sticks nutzbar = Müll.

1366x768, glare zum arbeiten .




airXgamer schrieb:


> Und dann kaufst du dir so was hier: 20H6S00000, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) E570 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen für deine Unibude zum tippen, surfen, Filme schauen. Alternativ ein Tower in der Preiskategorie.


Du empfiehlst mir  ein Notebook-Display zum stationären arbeiten?
Abgesehen davon dass ich mir vor wenigen Wochen meinen Rechner aktualisiert habe hättest du 2 Sekunden auf mein Profil geschaut.

Allein wegen dem Notebook-Display landest du auf der Ignor-Liste bei mir.


----------



## GEChun (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Kel schrieb:


> Du empfiehlst mir ein Notebook-Display zum stationären arbeiten?
> Abgesehen davon dass ich mir vor wenigen Wochen meinen Rechner aktualisiert habe hättest du 2 Sekunden auf mein Profil geschaut.
> Allein wegen dem Notebook-Display landest du auf der Ignor-Liste bei mir.



Ziemlich hart dafür, dass er dir nur einen Vorschlag gemacht hat ohne sich direkt mit jeder Kleinigkeit von dir Auseinander zu setzen.

Naja... würde mich nicht wundern wenn ich für diese Kritik jetzt auch auf der Ignore Liste bin.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Kel schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber einen Schminkspiegel hol ich mir nicht, damit kann ich nicht arbeiten wenn Licht drauf fällt und im Dunkeln sitze ich nicht.



Wozu dann die beleuchtete Tastatur? 

Würde mich wundern wenn dir hier noch jemand hilft. Am besten gehst du zu Media Markt oder ähnlichem, die Leute dort werden - im Gegensatz zu denen hier - dafür bezahlt sich von dir anpampen zu lassen.


----------



## amdahl (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Der TE scheint ohnehin nur auf Vorschläge einzugehen über die er sich lustig machen kann.


----------



## Aeshma (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Ich wollte ja zuerst hier auch etwas vorschlagen, allerdings nachdem mir seine Beitrage schon ziemlich nach Trollerei klingen lasse ich es sein. So sucht man keine Hilfe.


----------



## ForceOne (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Puh, weiß nicht ob Kel ein Troll ist oder einfach nur asozial.

Du musst mal etwas deine Erwartungshaltung anpassen, du scheinst irgendwo in deiner eigenen Welt zu leben,
900-100 € siehst du ja als Oberklasse-Deluxe-Premium-High-End-Segment an ?!!? Du bist seit 6 Jahren hier angemeldet,
da könnte man Wissen, was gewisse Hardware so kostet...

Dann kackst du einen User an, dass er sich nicht angeschaut hat, was du atm für Hardware besitzt... recht doof nur,
dass du dein Profil nicht entsprechend ausgefüllt hast... aber wahrscheinlich ist deine Erwartungshaltung, dass
man sich alle Beiträge von dir durchliest..


----------



## Körschgen (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*

Wieso wird hier noch geantwortet?

Auf die Ignore Liste mit dem Vogel...


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Kel schrieb:


> Linux hat eine beschissene Akkulaufzeit


Dann hast du wohl irgendwas laufen, was richtig Leistung frisst. Die meisten Linux Distributionen sind viel sparsamer als Windows, da sie viel schlanker sind.


Kel schrieb:


> 11'' zum stundenlangen arbeiten ist natürlich auch sehr intelligent.


Würde ich auch nicht haben wollen, aber auf der anderen Seite heulst du rum dass dir jedes vollwertige Notebook zu schwer ist. 

Entscheide dich. 


Kel schrieb:


> Kein USB3.0 = keine USB-Sticks nutzbar = Müll.


Du hast offensichtlich nicht die geringste Ahnung wovon du redest.


Kel schrieb:


> hättest du 2 Sekunden auf mein Profil geschaut.
> 
> Allein wegen dem Notebook-Display landest du auf der Ignor-Liste bei mir.



Wow, du bist definitiv das größte Arschloch das ich in diesem Forum gefunden habe. Willkommen auf meiner Ignor-Liste.  Ich hoffe du wirst von einem 1,31Kg schweren Notebook erschlagen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Notebook bis 1000€ unter1,3kg für die Uni*



Kel schrieb:


> Linux hat eine beschissene Akkulaufzeit und kommt mir auf kein Notebook mehr. 2Gb Ram frisst Gephi schon im Leerlauf, ich habe nicht ohne Grund 8GB angegeben.
> 
> Kein USB3.0 = keine USB-Sticks nutzbar = Müll.



Wenn man darauf achtet, das man ein Notebook kauft, das sich warten lässt, kann man da ja selbst 2x4 GiB verbauen. 
Mache ich auch teilweise, wenn Notebooks einfach nur mit kleinen RAM-Konfigurationen verkauft werden. 

Das mit der Akkulaufzeit unter Linux ist quatsch. 
Ich habe ein Asus 12" Netbook, das hält unter Linux locker 4-5 Stunden durch. Unter Windows sind es eher 3-4, einfach weil der SandyBridge Celleron am Anschlag läuft und die 2 GiB RAM sind dann auch schon zur Hälfte belegt. 

Für den normalen Unikram wie Vorlesungsfolien oder Eclipse im Softwarepraktikum reicht das aus und es ist deutlich leichter als mein großes. 
Sogar Spiele Strategiespiele wie DoorKickers laufen darauf flüssig.

Die meisten USB-Sticks reizen nicht mal USB2.0 aus. USB3.0 braucht man eher für Festplatten, die dann doch mal 100 MB/s schaffen.


----------

